# 3.5 Front Strut Tower Brace



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

If anyone is interested in a front tower brace for the 3.5 let me know. I have a company that will custom make one for me if I can show enought interest. It should run about $200 when it is complete. I need 20 interested parties, and I will be posting over on a***.net.


EDIT:... No pics yet, just in the planning phase and seeing if there is enought interest. Not sure what colors will be available. When enought interest has been generated, I will drop my car off for the prototype to be mocked up, tested and adjusted... probably 3 to 4 weeks total, then we will produce the bar. EVERYTHING is based on interest.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I would be very interested if I had money.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Coco said:


> I would be very interested if I had money.


shit u got my vote too also if i had the money and knew what it was!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chokeu (Nov 7, 2003)

I hate to break it to ya but in the brand new Stillen catalog i got two days ago, they have a picture of a prototype front strut tower brace. It is for 02-04 3.5 Altima's. No date on when they will be done or how much, just the picture. However, the one's your trying to fab are prolly cheaper than what Stillen's going to charge.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Chokeu said:


> I hate to break it to ya but in the brand new Stillen catalog i got two days ago, they have a picture of a prototype front strut tower brace. It is for 02-04 3.5 Altima's. No date on when they will be done or how much, just the picture. However, the one's your trying to fab are prolly cheaper than what Stillen's going to charge.


From what I have seen, Stillen does put things in their catalog that they are only gauging interest in. Something about a computer upgrade and a few other items if I remember, but we can always hope for them to have one coming soon. Someone will have to call and find out since I don't have a catalog.


----------



## Chokeu (Nov 7, 2003)

eleuthardt said:


> If anyone is interested in a front tower brace for the 3.5 let me know. I have a company that will custom make one for me if I can show enought interest. It should run about $200 when it is complete. I need 20 interested parties, and I will be posting over on a***.net.QUOTE]
> 
> Put me in for one if you decide to make one. You're right, Stillen may or may not ever make one and when they do, it'll prolly be $300!


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Chokeu said:


> eleuthardt said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested in a front tower brace for the 3.5 let me know. I have a company that will custom make one for me if I can show enought interest. It should run about $200 when it is complete. I need 20 interested parties, and I will be posting over on a***.net.QUOTE]
> ...


----------

